# Why my Budgie is shaking?



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

Pls help, I don't know why my one of the budgie is shaking his both the wings for no apparent reason, he seems to be normal eats normally, but shaking his both wings and whenever he sleeps he puts his head down. Is it something serious?

Pls reply anyone!


----------



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

He is not scared of me at all it's been more than a year he's there with us, sometimes he is perfectly fine and sometimes I see him doing that, it's been 2-3 days he is doing so. But he's always being lazy since I got him.

He is not panting he's shivering

I just started giving him daily exercises day before yesterday (when he started doing that) I thought may be giving him exercise make him little bit active. Also he's little fatty!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What are you feeding the bird and how old is he?


----------



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

We feed him seeds ahd he's about 1.2 year old, I don't at what age I got him.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Seeds alone is not an adequate diet.
S/he needs fresh veggies, the occasional fruit and hopefully some properly sized pellets. 
Seeds should make up only a small portion of his/her diet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just seeds are an incomplete diet and can result in malnutrition, it is possible that the bird is suffering from a deficiency.


----------



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

No, not only seeds, seeds are part of his main diet, he eats everything like spinach is his favourite and all green leaves.

He's only eating a little less than usual that's it


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Do you have an Avian vet that you can take him to?





Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers


This is a list of hospitals, dispensaries, and veterinary health centres for pets, dogs, cats, birds and other animals, located in the various cities of India. Keep it handy. You may need it in emergencies.



www.weforanimals.com





It would need to be a place that specializes in birds. Most vets that see other domesticated animals don't have the required experience to properly help a bird in need.


----------



## Apoorva (Oct 6, 2021)

No, there's no vet😔

Not in my city.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## budgies in my life (Oct 4, 2021)

Apoorva said:


> No, there's no vet😔
> 
> Not in my city.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


wish your bird gets better😔


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where in India are you located?

If you want to post a video of what your budgie is doing, that would be extremely helpful so we can determine if what you are seeing is a normal behavior.

How to Display a Video in your Post (FAQs)

Did you look at the information in this link?
Locating an Avian Veterinarian

There are resources in that link that indicate ways to get on-line help from an Avian Veterinarian if you are unable to find one OR an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds in your area.

How is the budgie doing today?
*


----------

